# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scheur in middenrif

## meneereddie

Hallo allemaal..

Ik heb sinds 7 maanden pijn in mijn middenrif. (kruising borstbeen)
Soms heb ik zuuroprispingen, soms wat benauwd gevoel, maar vooral veel pijn in die streek.
Ook is mijn eetlust minder geworden, en soms heb ik ijskoude handen.
Mijn bovenbuik lijkt ook meer te zijn opgezet. Soms lijkt het alsof ik misselijk moet worden, maar dat zet niet door. Ik boer veel, en de winderigheid is soms niet normaal meer. Poepen kan ik wel, maar het lijkt alsof er minder uit komt dan voorheen. De poep is volgens mij ook wat gladder...

Heeft iemand ervaring met dergelijke symptomen, of ervaring met een gescheurd middenrif? 

Wat kan ik er het beste aan (laten) doen?

----------


## parfum

Beste Ed,

Ik lijd al jarenlang aan een scheur in het middenrif, mij is echter verteld dat er helemaal niets aan te doen is, je moet ermee leren leven zei de dokter, ik heb er altijd veel pijn aan en ook vaak een benauwd gevoel, de zuuroprispingen heb ik niet meer zó omdat ik er nu Prezal voor gekregen heb, dat houd het maagzuur beter in toom zodat het niet meer terug kan lopen in de slokdarm.......Ook mijn maagstreek ik opgezet, net zoals U dat beschrijft en ook ik heb véél last van ''boeren'', heel irritant en ik schaam mij er heel erg voor. Maar zoals gezegd, de heren doktoren zeggen dat er niets aan een scheur in het middenrif te doen is.....Helaas, ik zou U graag iets anders verteld hebben.
Ik wens U er veel sterkte mee.

Hartelijke Groent van Parfum

----------


## meneereddie

Parfum,

Dank voor je reactie.
Ik begrijp uit je verhaal, dat ik er maar mee moet (leren) leven.
Is bij jou de conclusie "scheurtje" vastgesteld door middel van een scan, of een echoscopie?

Voor dat boeren en winden schaam ik mij niet, want ik kan er niets aan doen. Jij moet je er ook niet voor schamen.

Wil jij alsjeblieft geen u zeggen tegen mij, maar gewoon jij of je..

Dit is een forum. En op een forum beschouw ik iedereen gelijk. Ongeacht wat dan ook.

Groetjes,

----------


## janenbea

Ik heb daar ook last van en heb ongeveer hetzelfde te horen gekregen als meneereddie.
Toen ik de dokter vroeg of ik een recept kon krijgen om er mee te leren leven kekk hij me meewarig aan

----------

